# Sundown Sunday 1-31



## powhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Got to the mtn around 12. Place was PACKED somewhat due to the racing, I was offered a reserved parking spot by the maint building after lapping the lot, but found a pretty good one on my way there.  Excellent skiing today!  Temptor was at rippable status, and it was nice to rip the exibition  bumps as well, but ya had to be careful Lotsa traffic on them!!  Ran into Greg, and Shannon (on race duties) and finished off the day with a bunch of runs down temptor and exibition  with Rueler

A fine sunday at the institution

steveo 

Oh yea kickers are still there and open!!   Have at it night shift!!


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like it worked out well for you despite the crowd!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2010)

If I knew you were coming Steve, I would of saved you my parking spot. I got there right around 8 to a packed lodge and headed out shortly after to find they had both lifts running which was great since I never had wait to get on. Conditions were great as usual and I mostly stuck to the upper NE bumps/NE/Ex bumps. By about 10:30 I had enough of the inconsiderate/unruly kids in spandex and headed out.

Looked like woodcore had some good snowmaking at his house last night seeing his subie still had some good snow pack on it in the parking lot:-D


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

Got out for about 5 runs. Bumps were pretty good with new snow making on top. Definitely some scratch though. the Ex bumps are getting skied in nicely. Lots of people crawling all over them.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Jan 31, 2010)

Greg, with all those people crawling all over the bumps at Sundown, do some get curious about bump technique, A&E etc. or do they just kindof keep doing the same-old, same-old?

I'm asking because down at our PA areas, people swarm all over the bumps also.  But all they mostly ever do is crash and you don't see much progress among 'em.

I think somehow it's because they don't know that bump technique really is learnable, if there were just some way to get those first doors opened in their minds and get 'em on square one so they could grow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

PomfretPlunge said:


> Greg, with all those people crawling all over the bumps at Sundown, do some get curious about bump technique, A&E etc. or do they just kindof keep doing the same-old, same-old?
> 
> I'm asking because down at our PA areas, people swarm all over the bumps also.  But all they mostly ever do is crash and you don't see much progress among 'em.
> 
> I think somehow it's because they don't know that bump technique really is learnable, if there were just some way to get those first doors opened in their minds and get 'em on square one so they could grow.



I see more and more people trying the bumps at Sundown. I also see more and more in the steeper bumps that seem to be making it down okay. And I'm not a WC-style snob. My feeling is if you're making it down with control and a little bit of flair, and more importantly are having fun, good on you.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Looked like woodcore had some good snowmaking at his house last night seeing his subie still had some good snow pack on it in the parking lot:-D



Yup, good snowmaking last night just a tab bit windy though! LOL!


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Jan 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> I see more and more people trying the bumps at Sundown. I also see more and more in the steeper bumps that seem to be making it down okay. And I'm not a WC-style snob. My feeling is if you're making it down with control and a little bit of flair, and more importantly are having fun, good on you.



Totally agree.  Fun is what it's all about, for everyone.

See 'em crash and your heart just goes out to 'em though!  It starts looking like a Civil War battlefield with figures lying flat everywhere and you start thinking, peeps, no neeeed to crash, it could be so much easier if you'd just crouch down on the crests and shoot the legs back straight after you get past 'em...


----------



## nighthitcher007 (Mar 23, 2010)

just watch out for steepers bumps:flame:


----------

